# Why we need electricians and inspectors



## jar546 (Jan 28, 2010)

You should have seen the rest of the house!

It was classic "Deliverance meets Red Green"


----------



## RJJ (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors

Jeff: I had one yesterday that was the biggest mess I every saw. I didn't get a photo cause the batteries died.

Everybody thinks they can wire something because they sell the stuff at the big box stores.

What is the Star for? :roll:


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors

Now that was funny........

It was classic "Deliverance meets Red Green"


----------



## JBI (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors

You guys are just too darn picky!

Electricians, inspections... How about Licensing?


----------



## karmann33 (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors

That's a perfect example of why we need to not let homeowners and wannabe electricians do work a professional should be doing. Nice!


----------



## dcspector (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors



			
				RJJ said:
			
		

> Jeff: What is the Star for? :roll:


It is a Square D thing. Looks like a QO panel.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors

The gene pool could use a little chlorine.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors



			
				dcspector said:
			
		

> RJJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Jeff: What is the Star for? :roll:


It is a Square D thing. Looks like a QO panel.

Yep, I agree it looks like a Square D QO panel.

Chris


----------



## FredK (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors

Jeff it looks like you have got a lot of non-professionals doing all sorts of work in your area from bld, plm, to this.


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Why we need electricians and inspectors

Star, if you get it and you don't get shocked  :roll:


----------

